# Razzismo: Disney vieta Dumbo, Aristogatti e Peter Pan.



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2021)

Decisione folle di Disney UK, che vieta ai bambini con meno di 7 anni la visione di Dumbo, Aristogatti e Peter Pan sulla sua piattaforma streaming Disney +.
La motivazione: i cartoni animati contengono contenuti razzisti. I nativi americani in Peter Pan, il gatto asiatico ne Gli Aristogatti, i corvi neri in Dumbo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Decisione folle di Disney UK, che vieta ai bambini con meno di 7 anni la visione di Dumbo, Aristogatti e Peter Pan sulla sua piattaforma streaming Disney +.
> La motivazione: i cartoni animati contengono contenuti razzisti. I nativi americani in Peter Pan, il gatto asiatico ne Gli Aristogatti, i corvi neri in Dumbo.



i corvi neri? perché esistono anche i corvi bianchi?


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2021)

No vabbè


----------



## JoKeR (25 Gennaio 2021)

Però immagino che vadano bene a tutti i cartoni di Spielberg (non Disney) di Fievel in cui i russi cattivi sono disegnati come degli orrendi gatti e cmq i sovietici del popolo sono dei topi che vogliono andare in America a coltivare il "sogno americano".

Dove stiamo andando... dove... che pena


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> i corvi neri? perché esistono anche i corvi bianchi?



Cantano una canzone sullo schiavismo, e sono ispirati a un certo "Jim Crow" che raccontava barzellette sugli afroamericani.
Cose di quell'epoca, e che ricordi il cartone di Dumbo comunica proprio il messaggio opposto, cioé è contro il bullismo e la derisione dei "diversi".


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cantano una canzone sullo schiavismo, e sono ispirati a un certo "Jim Crow" che raccontava barzellette sugli afroamericani.
> Cose di quell'epoca, e che ricordi il cartone di Dumbo comunica proprio il messaggio opposto, cioé è contro il bullismo e la derisione dei "diversi".



mah, appunto il messaggio di Dumbo era proprio contro il bullismo del diverso.


----------



## Mika (26 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Decisione folle di Disney UK, che vieta ai bambini con meno di 7 anni la visione di Dumbo, Aristogatti e Peter Pan sulla sua piattaforma streaming Disney +.
> La motivazione: i cartoni animati contengono contenuti razzisti. I nativi americani in Peter Pan, il gatto asiatico ne Gli Aristogatti, i corvi neri in Dumbo.



Ho notato oggi il topic. Sempre peggio... ma tanto... spero che i giapponesi non seguano le orme degli statunitensi e iniziano a censurare e togliere tutti i loro anime


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ho notato oggi il topic. Sempre peggio... ma tanto... spero che i giapponesi non seguano le orme degli statunitensi e iniziano a censurare e togliere tutti i loro anime



La censura è la cosa minore, con la maggior diffusione degli anime a livello globale si andranno a creare sempre più prodotti di melma per andare incontro a un certo tipo di pubblico e accontentare tutti. Basta pensare a quell'abominio sui cavalieri dello zodiaco su netflix!
Non per niente l'animazione giapponese è in calo drastico di qualità da anni ormai. Ci sono sempre cose che si salvano, ma se guardiamo ai titolo dei primi anni duemila e la roba che c'era e al pattume odierno c'è da ridere


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cantano una canzone sullo schiavismo, e sono ispirati a un certo "Jim Crow" che raccontava barzellette sugli afroamericani.
> Cose di quell'epoca, e che ricordi il cartone di Dumbo comunica proprio il messaggio opposto, cioé è contro il bullismo e la derisione dei "diversi".



Ma infatti, non ha senso.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Avessi un figlio lo crescerei solo a film vietati dal neo nazismo


----------



## Goro (26 Gennaio 2021)

Tanto il tempo fa accettare tutto, entro pochi anni brameremo i film disney anche con il politicaly correct


----------



## Pamparulez2 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Mettiamo lukaku cartone animato che dice “ti foto moglie e mama e te sparo in testa”.
Quello è un messaggio di pace in base a quanto sentito in questi giorni


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Decisione folle di Disney UK, che vieta ai bambini con meno di 7 anni la visione di Dumbo, Aristogatti e Peter Pan sulla sua piattaforma streaming Disney +.
> La motivazione: i cartoni animati contengono contenuti razzisti. I nativi americani in Peter Pan, il gatto asiatico ne Gli Aristogatti, i corvi neri in Dumbo.



Ma alla Disney invece di pensare a ste cose perché non si interrogano su come mai non sono più in grado di produrre qualcosa di orginale e decente ma fanno solo remake, trasposizioni in 3d di vecchi capolavori (rovinandoli) e robaccia senza qualità?
Mi sa che da Wall-e in poi non ne hanno azzeccato uno..giusto UP meritava..


----------

